# Question re: wood chunks



## mcmuffin (Aug 2, 2008)

How many chips do you use during a session?

Tomorrow, I will be doing a pork shoulder and some ribs. In the directions to the GOSM, it says that: "Most smoke flavoring occurs within the first hour of cooking. Adding wood chips after the first hour is typically not necessary unless extra smoke flavoring is desired."

Since it's my first time, I won't be making any mods to the GOSM yet and will be using the smoker box that comes with it. My intention is to soak some chips ahead of time. The shoulder is about 6 lbs, so we're ballparking the cooking time at about nine hours. 

How much wood would you expect to use in a session like this? 

Thanks a million in advance for all of your guys' help. I can't wait to actually have a clue what I am doing!


----------



## ron50 (Aug 2, 2008)

I would disagree with the manual. I think smoke flavor is added the entire smoke.

I use chunks not chips so maybe someone else can tell you how many chips you'd use.


----------



## mcmuffin (Aug 2, 2008)

Actually, I did but chunks! Please do offer advice!

Thank you!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 2, 2008)

What GOSM do you have?


----------



## ron50 (Aug 2, 2008)

I usually put a few 2"x3" chunks to start. I put them in dry, I've tried soaking them also, didn't see any difference.

Then when they burn down to almost nothing I add another chunk. I can't tell you exactly how many I use. Maybe 6 - 8 chunks for a shoulder. Could be more or less.

The important thing is not to put so much wood in that the smoke gets white and billowy. It should be bluish and you should be able to see through it. Sometimes you donlt even see it, but if the wood is being consumed and you can smell it so can the meat.


----------



## erain (Aug 2, 2008)

i have the gosm, no mods either.... use original cast wood box as well. what i do is place chunks in clean wood box, just as long as small enuff to get lid on and no presoak, make sure and dump out the ashes from last time. set the wood in the box so the greatst surface areas are directly against the casting. turn it on and preheat to temp desired, this incl water in ta pan if u using. when get where you want open door and crank it up till wood start smokin, after about 15 min a smoke throttle back to where it was before and add whatever you smokin. i dont add any more wood til is broken down and partially grey ash. then add a chunk or two. i continue with light smoke all the way except at very end if foiled i will not worry about the wood anymore. hope somethin in here helps ya out!!!


----------



## flash (Aug 2, 2008)

Ron is right in that you can smoke thru out the entire process, but once meat reaches a 140Âº internal, it doesn't penetrate the meat much anymore, adding smoke only to the surface. How much you need is a learning process as each of us have different taste. I would do a couple chunks an hour, depending on size, maybe 3. Just remember not to over do it. You want TBS, like on the right here in the photo.


----------



## mcmuffin (Aug 2, 2008)

I bought the 3605G I believe. Thanks to everyone for the input. I'm headed on down to build it now and then to season it. Will be back soon enough with more questions and results.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 2, 2008)

as the political pundits say.........studies show........that the meat will take the smoke thru the entire smoking session......but the smoke "RING" stops at 140*, so it depends on YOUR tastes......some like a strong heavy smoke flavor, and some don't. So that part of it will be a learning process for you..........


----------



## flash (Aug 2, 2008)

Dude, I would think if the ring stops, that is a sign it is not penetrating inoto the meat anymore. Maybe I'm wrong, but seem logical. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Now it would still be smoking the surface area though.
 And you should know better than trusting anything political. LOL


----------



## walking dude (Aug 2, 2008)

all i know is, the smokey taste is further into the meat, than that outter 1/4 to 3/8th inch of the ring.........doen'st yours?


----------



## flash (Aug 2, 2008)

Sure it is, but after 140Âº it does not get as much as it did, at say, 110Âº. Atleast that was what I was always taught.


----------



## okie joe (Aug 2, 2008)

i heard of someone who thought "build fire" = "fireplace fire". only need enough wood to smoke not keep a roaring blaze going. good pic of TBS.


----------

